# Crema Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

This is a great little cafe located right near the harvard stop on the red line. Harvard square is a hotspot for art, music and culture and now a great new place to get quality espresso is here. Accompanied by fellow boston barista, Joe Smith, I went to go check this place out a few days ago. The cafe itself is sunny with outdoor seating and exposed brick on the inside. Tin plating decorates the walls, and warm colors light up the cafe from the lower level to the upstairs seating. Sporting a shiny new La Marzocco and other impressive bar toys, I was excited to test out the espresso. Joe ordered an iced mocha as I stuck to my "make or break" double cappucino. Both were superb, and the barista(s) were well trained. Nice place to sit upstairs with free wifi and light light light! Paninis were good too, try the banana nutella or grilled cheese. Prices were fair, although I forgot to remember specifics. I ended up paying around 7$ for the cap and the sandwich. 10 $ credit limit. All in all, a great success... stop by and visit. Keep this place in business!

More...


----------

